# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Nec 22” Multisync ea221wme

## pas2007

Πωλείται monitor Nec 22” Multisync ea221wme με vga και dvi εισόδους.

τιμη 40€

φωτο

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/qx3scn5wv...dyzYDyPma?dl=0

----------

